# Coffee flavored Ice cream



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So my dad sends me coupons every couple weeks, and today I got a new batch. One of them was $1 off a pint of Starbucks ice cream. We don't always have that kind of stuff out here in Japan, but we did have Mocha Frappachino ice cream from Starbucks. I can't decide if I want to save it for after the kids go to bed, or if I want to have it for dinner! I usually like Mint chocolate chip, but combining coffee and ice cream you just can't go wrong!

So what's your favorite flavor?


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I love coffee ice  cream - especially topped with hot fudge,


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My top three flavors: coffee, mint chocolate chip, and black raspberry. I rotate among them during ice cream eating season.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Edys has a great flavor called Mud Pie.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My current favorite is Hagen Daz Bananas Foster, but it is a limited edition.  My most frequently eaten ice cream is Ben and Jerrys Everything But.  Coffee ice creams wouldn't be at the top of my list, but most any ice cream with a cup of coffee makes me happy.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

what would that taste like, coffee grounds?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cheerio said:


> what would that taste like, coffee grounds?


Of course not. It tastes like iced coffee.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Edys has a great flavor called Mud Pie.


When I used to go to Newport RI on business, there was a restaurant (whose name escapes me) I always tried to visit if possible, as they served a truly delicious mud pie. (The rest of their food was very good, too.) I don't remember exactly what was in it, except that it had a chocolate cookie crumb crust (Oreo?) and lots of coffee ice cream. I think it had whipped cream on top, but I'm not positive and don't remember what else it might have been garnished/flavored with, but it sure was heavenly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I adore coffee ice cream.  When my kids were little I would give them vanilla and chocolate 
and save the coffee till they went to bed.  My theory was they were too young to have refined
tastes.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Starbucks Java Chip ice cream.  Coffee ice cream with substantial dark chocolate chunks.  It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Coldstone's has some kind of "creation" with coffee ice cream, some chocolate and nut mix-ins.  I get it in a waffle cup.  Yum!

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Cold Stone's coffee ice cream.  I get mine with chocolate shavings mixed in.
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

drenee said:


> I adore coffee ice cream. When my kids were little I would give them vanilla and chocolate
> and save the coffee till they went to bed. My theory was they were too young to have refined
> tastes.
> deb


I like the way you think!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I do like coffee ice cream, but I rarely buy it, since I can't eat it late at night.  I love chocolate chip mint, cookies and cream, cherry vanilla and rum raisin.  Also anything with peanut butter.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ben and Jerry's has a flavor called Mud Pie also.  It is chocolate and coffee liqueur flavored ice creams swired with a chocolate cookie swirl.  they also have a Dublin Mudslide which is Irish Cream Liqueur Ice cream with chocolate chip cookies and a coffee fudge swirl.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Of course I just HAD to stop at the grocery store to pick up coffee flavored ice cream this afternoon...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My top three flavors: coffee, mint chocolate chip, and black raspberry. I rotate among them during ice cream eating season.
> L


OK... WAIT A MINUTE! *taps foot*  There's a SEASON for _eating_ *ice* *cream*? 
My VERY most favorite is Pistachio, followed closely by Rocky Road, Coffee & Cheesecake. I LOVE almonds in Pistachio & Heathbar in my Coffee & Rocky Road and strawberries in my cheesecake.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite flavour is Tiger Tail. I've never seen it outside of Canada.

Here is my hand holding a cone, with Tiger Tail being the top scoop:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Ben and Jerry's has a flavor called Mud Pie also. It is chocolate and coffee liqueur flavored ice creams swired with a chocolate cookie swirl. they also have a Dublin Mudslide which is Irish Cream Liqueur Ice cream with chocolate chip cookies and a coffee fudge swirl.


I LOVE B&J's Dublin Mudslide.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... WAIT A MINUTE! *taps foot*  There's a SEASON for _eating_ *ice* *cream*?


Yes, the season is from January 1st to December 31st each year.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I walked over to Rita's Water Ice this evening. They did not have any coffee-flavored ices or custards, so I had to "settle" for the usual: a Blendini with vanilla ice, chocolate custard, and Oreos.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They don't make my favorite anymore.  I loved Ben and Jerry's Wavy Gravy.  I actually found out I liked Rum Raisin not long ago.  I guess I'd have to say my favorite right now is Haagen-Dazs' Sticky Toffee Pudding Ice Cream.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> They don't make my favorite anymore. I loved Ben and Jerry's Wavy Gravy. I actually found out I liked Rum Raisin not long ago. I guess I'd have to say my favorite right now is Haagen-Dazs' Sticky Toffee Pudding Ice Cream.


If you like sticky toffee ice cream, try B&J's Imagine Whirled Peace


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> If you like sticky toffee ice cream, try B&J's Imagine Whirled Peace


B&J's Imagine Whirled Peace is great! I posted about that and Dublin Mudslide in the snacking thread last year. Bought them both when there was a 2 for 1 sale.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Over the holidays, Edy's made a Hot Chocolate ice cream. Is basically Rocky Road without the nuts. So yummy.

B&J has a really yummy Cinnamon Bun ice cream too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hey, just slightly off-topic: does anyone know of any available peppermint ice cream? Not that green stuff with chocolate chips, but there was a company in Ohio (Nafziger's) when I was a kid/teen that made a pink peppermint ice cream with bits of red peppermint candy in it. I really miss it, but I've not seen anything like it in the stores here. (Not that I should be eating all that refined sugar, mind you.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Hey, just slightly off-topic: does anyone know of any available peppermint ice cream? Not that green stuff with chocolate chips, but there was a company in Ohio (Nafziger's) when I was a kid/teen that made a pink peppermint ice cream with bits of red peppermint candy in it. I really miss it, but I've not seen anything like it in the stores here. (Not that I should be eating all that refined sugar, mind you.)


Edy's had it during the Holidays. It's one of their limited edition flavors. It's very good. My BRATs always asked for that one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hey, just slightly off-topic: does anyone know of any available peppermint ice cream? Not that green stuff with chocolate chips, but there was a company in Ohio (Nafziger's) when I was a kid/teen that made a pink peppermint ice cream with bits of red peppermint candy in it. I really miss it, but I've not seen anything like it in the stores here. (Not that I should be eating all that refined sugar, mind you.)


Dreyer's makes something like that, but I'm not sure whether it's just seasonal or not.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

scarlet said:


> If you like sticky toffee ice cream, try B&J's Imagine Whirled Peace


Haven't seen that one, must be a newish flavor. I haven't gone ice cream shopping in a while.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Edy's and Dryers are the same company! Different names in different regions! I love the Pumpkin Ice cream in the fall, and in the winter I use the peppermint to make milk shakes with Baily's Irish Cream. Yummy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Of course I just HAD to stop at the grocery store to pick up coffee flavored ice cream this afternoon...


I received the ice cream maker attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer as an anniversary present -- one day late because of graduation and so on. It is freezing in the freezer and I am busy researching ice cream recipes. If anyone has a favorite, post it here!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... WAIT A MINUTE! *taps foot*  There's a SEASON for _eating_ *ice* *cream*?





scarlet said:


> Yes, the season is from January 1st to December 31st each year.


Certainly we eat ice cream all year long, but I think of the season as the time when Beal's is open. Beal's is a homemade ice cream stand that is just up the road, about 1/4 mile. It usually is open from Mother's Day until mid-November but it opened early this year since we had such a nice, warm spring.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Of course I just HAD to stop at the grocery store to pick up coffee flavored ice cream this afternoon...


Too funny!!
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DArenson said:


> My favorite flavour is Tiger Tail. I've never seen it outside of Canada.
> 
> Here is my hand holding a cone, with Tiger Tail being the top scoop:


This is very interesting. What flavors are in Tiger Tail? 
deb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I received the ice cream maker attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer as an anniversary present -- one day late because of graduation and so on. It is freezing in the freezer and I am busy researching ice cream recipes. If anyone has a favorite, post it here!
> 
> L


My dad got me one of these for Christmas, the kids love coming up with new flavors! We made our own peppermint ice cream last year, with some peppermint extract and crushed candy canes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> My dad got me one of these for Christmas, the kids love coming up with new flavors! We made our own peppermint ice cream last year, with some peppermint extract and crushed candy canes!


That sounds good. I just ordered the Ben & Jerry's cookbook which gets good reviews. I even splurged on the $3.99 shipping to have it arrive tomorrow.

L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

If you can get fresh peaches, try making a puree and using that to make peach ice cream, save a few chunks of the peaches to add in!! That is a real treat! Any kind of berries (I always strain them to remove as many seeds as possible) or even lemons! Fresh fruit is really great! The Joy of Cooking has a great basic recipe for ice cream that can be modified for just about any flavor! We've done chocolate & peanut butter too! That was a real hit. Now that I think about it...I am going to have to try making my own coffee ice cream, just need to get my espresso machine first! Mmmmm, I think it is time for dessert!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lots of good recipes in the Joy of Cooking. Thanks for that suggestion! The JoC is one of those cookbooks that has a place of honor on the shelf, but I often forget it's there...LOL.

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You can make sorbets really easily with most home ice cream makers too.  They're really really easy.  Just toss in 1 cup of sugar, 1 1/2 cups of water and 1 cup of whatever juice you want to use.  I sometimes use less sugar depending on the juice because it can get pretty sweet with the full cup.  It's also nice to sometimes toss in some lemon juice to give it just a little acidic bite.  It's also fun to use zest when doing orange/lemon/lime etc.  But you seriously just toss those three ingredients into the ice cream maker and turn it on.  I've made really good lemon and pomegranate sorbets just using regular juice from the store with this method.  Of course the lemon one I used the pure lemon juice and just cut it with water.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Edy's and Dryers are the same company! Different names in different regions!


Whoops. I had no idea.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Good ole, cheap WalMart peach sherbet!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> You can make sorbets really easily with most home ice cream makers too. They're really really easy. Just toss in 1 cup of sugar, 1 1/2 cups of water and 1 cup of whatever juice you want to use. I sometimes use less sugar depending on the juice because it can get pretty sweet with the full cup. It's also nice to sometimes toss in some lemon juice to give it just a little acidic bite. It's also fun to use zest when doing orange/lemon/lime etc. But you seriously just toss those three ingredients into the ice cream maker and turn it on. I've made really good lemon and pomegranate sorbets just using regular juice from the store with this method. Of course the lemon one I used the pure lemon juice and just cut it with water.


You don't need to cook the sugar in the water first to make it dissolve?

We made a batch of basic vanilla using the Joy of Cooking recipe. Yum! It was delicious and very easy. Just turn on the Kitchen Aid and go play Words with Friends for 20 minutes and then, voila! Ice cream!

L


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't like iced coffee, so I don't care for coffee ice cream. Unfortunately, due to health reasons, I rarely eat sugar, but I so love cheesecake ice cream and bubble gum ice cream. In fact you enablers have me craving these right now. That tigertail looks fascinating and I, too, wonder what flavors it is.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I don't like iced coffee, so I don't care for coffee ice cream. Unfortunately, due to health reasons, I rarely eat sugar, but I so love cheesecake ice cream and bubble gum ice cream. In fact you enablers have me craving these right now. That tigertail looks fascinating and I, too, wonder what flavors it is.


I don't like iced coffee but I love coffee ice cream. Go figure. In fact, coffee ice cream doesn't taste like coffee to me--at least not the coffee I drink in a cup.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't drink iced coffee either.  I drink coffee that is no longer hot or warm...but I don't care to add ice.
In fact, I liked coffee ice cream before I liked coffee.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I don't drink iced coffee either. I drink coffee that is no longer hot or warm...but I don't care to add ice.
> *In fact, I liked coffee ice cream before I liked coffee*.
> deb


Yes, me too.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I received the ice cream maker attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer as an anniversary present -- one day late because of graduation and so on. It is freezing in the freezer and I am busy researching ice cream recipes. If anyone has a favorite, post it here!
> 
> L


Peach!! But I haven't made it in ages so I don't have the recipe. But it was easy and I bet you could find it online. And you have to wait till peach season.  But any fruit in season added to vanilla would be great I bet. I'll look for the recipe just in case I do have it somewhere.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Coffee ice cream is my all time favorite flavor!  YUM!  The best coffee flavored ice cream I've ever had is from Howard Johnson's!  I have no idea if they are still in business, or if they make ice cream any more, but it was DA BOMB!!!!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Coffee ice cream is my all time favorite flavor! YUM! The best coffee flavored ice cream I've ever had is from Howard Johnson's! I have no idea if they are still in business, or if they make ice cream any more, but it was DA BOMB!!!!!!


I loved Howard Johnson's! It used to have the restaurant franchise for the entire (at least all the parts I traveled on) PA turnpike. Eating at Ho Jo's was one of the best parts of a family trip. I have not seen one in years though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I loved Howard Johnson's! It used to have the restaurant francise for the entire (at least all the parts I traveled on) PA turnpike. Eating at Ho Jo's was one of the best parts of a family trip. I have not seen one in years though.


The HoJo's in Time Square closed a couple of years ago and is now an American Outfitter retail store.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I loved Howard Johnson's! It used to have the restaurant francise for the entire (at least all the parts I traveled on) PA turnpike. Eating at Ho Jo's was one of the best parts of a family trip. I have not seen one in years though.


They also had the franchise on the Massachusetts Turnpike. Oh, how I loved stopping there with my grandmother! I'd have hotdogs for lunch and mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert. They grilled the hotdogs and grilled the buns (New England style). Wasn't HoJo's the one that advertised 33 flavors?

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I may have found a new favorite flavor... but I haven't tried it yet so I can't say. But I did just find this site last night because of an evil Facebook friend and I am poised to pay $12 for a pint of ice cream because of it -_- But... Goat Cheese and Roasted Cherry sounds way too good to not try. And Salty Caramel... and Thai Chili...

http://jenisicecreams.com/


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I think I may have found a new favorite flavor... but I haven't tried it yet so I can't say. But I did just find this site last night because of an evil Facebook friend and I am poised to pay $12 for a pint of ice cream because of it -_- But... Goat Cheese and Roasted Cherry sounds way too good to not try. And Salty Caramel... and Thai Chili...
> 
> http://jenisicecreams.com/


looks interesting but the website's not working for me.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I received the ice cream maker attachment for my Kitchen Aid mixer as an anniversary present -- one day late because of graduation and so on. It is freezing in the freezer and I am busy researching ice cream recipes. If anyone has a favorite, post it here!
> 
> L


How did I miss this message? Congratulations! As soon as blueberries are abundant, we make lots of blueberry ice cream. My favorite book is A Perfect Scoop by David Lebovitz. Now you have me in the mood to go make ice cream. We have not made any this season.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> How did I miss this message? Congratulations! As soon as blueberries are abundant, we make lots of blueberry ice cream. My favorite book is A Perfect Scoop by David Lebovitz. Now you have me in the mood to go make ice cream. We have not made any this season.


Jane, I have been meaning to send you a PM but my head is in such a whirl from all the events of the past week, I am surprised it is still on my shoulders! My husband did get your email and saved it and knew to go to Bed, Bath and Beyond to buy the ice cream maker attachment. Of course, he waited until our actual anniversary day to buy it but since I didn't get to open it until the next day, that really didn't matter. We christened it last night with some very delicious vanilla.

My Ben & Jerry's ice cream cookbook arrived a few hours ago (delivered by a FedEx man driving a red mini-van which seemed a little odd, but whatever...). Lots of good recipes in there including Cherry Garcia! Yum! We are heading into cherry season, aren't we? I'll definitely be making some of that.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Jane, I have been meaning to send you a PM but my head is in such a whirl from all the events of the past week, I am surprised it is still on my shoulders! My husband did get your email and saved it and knew to go to Bed, Bath and Beyond to buy the ice cream maker attachment. Of course, he waited until our actual anniversary day to buy it but since I didn't get to open it until the next day, that really didn't matter. We christened it last night with some very delicious vanilla.
> 
> My Ben & Jerry's ice cream cookbook arrived a few hours ago (delivered by a FedEx man driving a red mini-van which seemed a little odd, but whatever...). Lots of good recipes in there including Cherry Garcia! Yum! We are heading into cherry season, aren't we? I'll definitely be making some of that.
> 
> L


Oh yum! Can you send me that Cherry Garcia recipe? You can PM it, but I bet others want it too. Cherries are just about in season here in central WA, and I live within site of many cherry orchards. I am hoping all the recent rain isn't going to upset the crop.

DH took my instructions seriously, except the part about waiting until the last minute!  I am taking full advantage of your "head in a whirl" by taking the lead in WWF! I know you will get your head back on your shoulders soon and I will return to my losing streak. 

Due to this enabling board, I am off to the store soon for whole milk and heavy cream (usually non-existant in this house) so I can get started on coffee ice cream. Who would have ever thought that the Kindle Boards would be so consuming that I would not have any time to read?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Who would have ever thought that the Kindle Boards would be so consuming that I would not have any time to read?


Shucks, anybody here could have told you that....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah yes Jane, many of us remember reading.
That was before we got shakespeare status.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here you go, Jane, and everybody else:

*Cherry Garcia* (TM Ben & Jerry's)

1/4 cup shaved plain chocolate (they recommend Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate bars)
1/4 cup fresh Bing cherries, halved and pitted (if you use canned, be sure to drain the syrup)
2 large eggs*
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups heavy or whipping cream
1 cup milk

1. Place the shaved chocolate flakes and the cherries in separate bowls. Cover and refrigerate.
2. Whisk the eggs in a mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Whisk in the sugar, a little at a time, then continue whisking until completely blended, about one minute more. Pour in the cream and milk and whisk to blend. (Note from Leslie: clearly, a Kitchen Aid mixer is the perfect appliance to take care of this task!)
3. Transfer the mixture to an ice cream maker and freeze, following the manufacturer's instructions.
4. After the ice cream stiffens (about 2 minutes before it is done), add the chocolate and cherries, then continue freezing until the ice cream is ready.

Makes approximately one quart.

*Note that the eggs are not cooked in this recipe. To be on the safe side, you might want to consider using pasteurized eggs, to decrease the risk of salmonella.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the cherry garcia recipe, L. I have bings growing within spitting distance. 

My coffee ice cream custard is in the fridge chilling for about 8 hours. Party at my house at 8PM. Bring brownies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the cherry garcia recipe, L. I have bings growing within spitting distance.
> 
> My coffee ice cream custard is in the fridge chilling for about 8 hours. Party at my house at 8PM. Bring brownies.


I don't bake. May I just bring soda?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Lappert's Kauai Pie!  It's Kona coffee, chocolate fudge, macadamia nuts and coconut.  You can only get it in Hawaii and Sausalito, CA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hanapepe Ice Cream Man!  We lived on Kaua'i for three years. . . . .made regular trips to Hanapepe for Ice Cream and Shave ice.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scheherazade said:



> I think I may have found a new favorite flavor... but I haven't tried it yet so I can't say. But I did just find this site last night because of an evil Facebook friend and I am poised to pay $12 for a pint of ice cream because of it -_- But... Goat Cheese and Roasted Cherry sounds way too good to not try. And Salty Caramel... and Thai Chili...
> 
> http://jenisicecreams.com/


Salted caramel is my all time favorite ice cream flavor. Unfortunately, I have not perfected it at home yet, but maybe this year....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Coffee ice cream is in the Kitchenaid. 20 minutes to party time!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Hanapepe Ice Cream Man! We lived on Kaua'i for three years. . . . .made regular trips to Hanapepe for Ice Cream and Shave ice.


The best shaved ice I ever had was on Kauai!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I was on Kaui'i I made a steady diet of ice cream and shaved ice. My boys were fairly young at the time, and the first thing we bought when we came home was a hand cranked shave ice machine. It wasn't quite the same, but kept them in shave ice for many years!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Salted caramel is my all time favorite ice cream flavor. Unfortunately, I have not perfected it at home yet, but maybe this year....


You had it from Jeni's Ice Cream? Is their ice cream really worth me paying $12 a piece for 4 pints? >< It's either that or $9.50 a pint for 9 flavors that I can't choose... or drive 3.5 hours to their nearest retailer.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Salted caramel is my all time favorite ice cream flavor. Unfortunately, I have not perfected it at home yet, but maybe this year....


I wonder if they have salted caramel up the road at Beal's. I've never had salted caramel ice cream.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane, can you share the recipe you used for your coffee ice cream?

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I wonder if they have salted caramel up the road at Beal's. I've never had salted caramel ice cream.
> 
> L


I am a big fan of salted caramel anything.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Jane, can you share the recipe you used for your coffee ice cream?
> 
> L


Coffee Ice Cream from A Perfect Scoop by David Lebovitz

1.5 cups whole milk
3/4 c sugar
1.5 cups whole coffee beans
pinch of salt
1.5 cups heavy cream
5 large egg yolks
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp finely ground coffee

Warm milk, sugar, whole coffee beans, salt, and 1/2 cup of the cream in a medium saucepan. When the mixture is warm, cover, remove from heat, and let steep at room temp for 1 hour.

Pour the remaining 1 cup of cream into a large bowl and set a mesh strainer on top.

Rewarm the coffee-infused milk mixture. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg yolks. Slowly pour the warm coffee mixture into the egg yolks, whisking constantly, then scrape the warmed egg yolks back into the saucepan. Stir the mixture constantly over medium heat, scraping the bottom as you stir, until the mixture thickens and coats the spatula.

Pour the warm custard mixture through the strainer into the cream. Press on the coffee beans in the strainer to extract as much of the coffee flavor as possible, then discard the beans. Mix in the vanilla and ground coffee and stir until cool over an ice bath.

Chill the mixture in the refrigerator at least 8 hours, preferably overnight. Freeze in your ice cream maker according to the manufacturer's instructions. In the Kitchenaid I used the lowest speed for 20 minutes.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> When I was on Kaui'i I made a steady diet of ice cream and shaved ice. My boys were fairly young at the time, and the first thing we bought when we came home was a hand cranked shave ice machine. It wasn't quite the same, but kept them in shave ice for many years!


I have to agree with this! The ice cream/shaved ice diet is fabulous. We did the same thing when we were on Kaui'i. Did you try the coffee flavored creme brulee at the Prince Hotel on Kaui'i? Divine.

Another favorite is the gelato diet on our trips to Italy. We ate it at least once if not twice a day, everyday, and I came home 5 pounds lighter! The coffee flavored gelato was DIVINE!!! So was the pizza and pasta....sigh!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Oh goodness, don't get me started on coffee ice cream...

I can't stand regular coffee, but coffee ice cream is a gift ordained by God. And the best that I've found commercially available in groceries is Breyer's (who make good ice cream in general and it's all natural, but their chocolate and their coffee are really exceptional). And I went over to a little store in a mall--it may be a small chain, I'm not sure--called Cuppy's Coffee that sold the most excellent gelato. Although my dad said the coffee wasn't that great. I wouldn't know.

Anyone here for Reese's or any sort of peanut butter ice cream?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> B&J has a really yummy Cinnamon Bun ice cream too.


My absolute favorite!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That looks like a good recipe, Jane, but it also looks like a lot of work! LOL. Here in New England we love our coffee syrup (I like Coffee Time but Eclipse and Autocrat are the other two main brands). It would seem to me you could make coffee ice with syrup and I found this recipe on the Autocrat website:

COFFEE ICE CREAM

Mix 2 cups of heavy cream, or half milk and half cream, ½ cup coffee syrup, and 1/3 cup of sugar, and freeze.

That sounds easy enough...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I truly like my ice cream made from a custard mix. It makes a huge difference in taste and texture. Try it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I truly like my ice cream made from a custard mix. It makes a huge difference in taste and texture. Try it.


I will. One of these days when I have time to cook...

L


----------



## A_J_Lath (Jun 6, 2010)

My favourite is Rum & Raisin. Bliss! Ben & Jerry's Half-Baked is pretty good, though.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks to you all, I craved coffee ice cream for two days before finally giving in yesterday and picking up my Mojo Mud Pie in a waffle cup at Coldstone's. Coffee ice cream, peanut butter, Oreos, and roasted almonds. I don't think it was the same coffee ice cream creation I used to get, but it was good!!! 

I've got to stay way from these food threads!

N


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hey, just slightly off-topic: does anyone know of any available peppermint ice cream? Not that green stuff with chocolate chips, but there was a company in Ohio (Nafziger's) when I was a kid/teen that made a pink peppermint ice cream with bits of red peppermint candy in it. I really miss it, but I've not seen anything like it in the stores here. (Not that I should be eating all that refined sugar, mind you.)


We went to Baskin-Robbins today, and they had that pink peppermint stuff.

(They did NOT have coffee ice cream. Sigh.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We made strawberry-rhubarb ice cream last night. It mostly tasted like strawberry and was a pretty pink color. The rhubarb was from our garden.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Time to get this thread back up to the top. Does anyone have a good source for Matcha (green tea powder)? I want to make to green tea ice cream. 

Right now I am cooling the custard for raspberry swirl ice cream.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Edys makes a fine concoction called Esspresso Chip.
Which is coffee ice cream with Esspresso chips in it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I'll have some Breyer's cherry vanilla right now before I go out.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Got on the scale this morning - it was dead for about two months - batteries - and decided that my daily M & M fix must be a thing of the past and then I read this thread and ... (I will NOT stop on the way home from work - no - no - no!) I really want some ice cream!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I love coffee ice cream - especially topped with hot fudge,


I have mine with a handful of slice almonds or a handful of granola


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone interested in making their own ice cream,frozen yogurt or sorbet Today's Special Value on QVC is a Cuisinart Mix It In Soft Serve Ice Cream Maker. It's 69.96 and on 3 easy payments. Comes in White, Red, Yellow, Turquoise and Purple. I ordered Purple 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.cm_scid.TSV


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Time to get this thread back up to the top. Does anyone have a good source for Matcha (green tea powder)? I want to make to green tea ice cream.


I would try a Japanese grocery store, if there is one near you.

N


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Eating golden spoon and i didn't get cafe latte. What is the world coming to. No it was a st patty's mint night


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Time to get this thread back up to the top. Does anyone have a good source for Matcha (green tea powder)? I want to make to green tea ice cream.
> 
> Right now I am cooling the custard for raspberry swirl ice cream.


Chinatown. Little Tokyo (if ur city has one. In Vegas it's a mix of both Chinatown and little Tokyo-ness). U can always ask for help there cuz I cannot read the labels (most of the time)


----------

